# area with drywall then rc channel then drywall



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

working on a new home with some trusses that are 1/2" proud of others seems like the trusses are actually made longer and not installed improperly but never the less the vapor barrier is already up GC wants a layer of drywall on the areas then RC channel then another layer of drywall 

how would you guys put on the corner bead where the ceiling comes to an end and the height changes. not much of the leg will sit onto the wall am i over thinking this just mud it on and forget

we are hanging and taping

thanks


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

A picture of this would assist us to serve you better.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

TrimTex makes a jumbo bead that might work. It has 1 3/4" legs


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

pic or didn't happen


----------

